# DoDMERB Disqualified me...



## Poetic_Mind (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, just a few days ago I received a letter from DoDMERB regarding my completed remedials and the report from my ortho regarding my shoulder. I was disqualified for two things: one for diplopia(double vision) and another for a history of shoulder instability.

I was scared when I received this letter. I thought about how this would affect my aspirations to join the Army and AROTC. As a read through the letter, it mentioned I could write a written request for the DQs to be waived. I did this immediately.

I was already aware that I would receive a DQ for diplopia from a doc at USAFA. As of right now, I cannot make any guesses on how bad this DQ is. There are many causes for diplopia. I am not too worried about it though because there were many factors during my eye exam that would have caused diplopia to come up during the exam. 

The history of shoulder instability worries me a little. I went to the ortho to check up on frequent subluxation of my shoulder when doing intense work outs and swim routines. My ortho gave me an MRI and found absolutely nothing wrong with my shoulder. He suggested that I do some shoulder strengthening exercises to stabilize my shoulder and come back in a few months for a follow up. When my ortho completed his report, I read it. It specifically said that I had a history of shoulder instability, but my shoulder's current condition is good. It also said that my current condition of my shoulder should not hinder me from being able to participate in Army ROTC. I'm hoping that particular statement will be enough for Cadet Command to waive it.

Right now I am on the edge with these DQs, but I will wait and see whether or not AROTC will give me my waivers. As far as I know, I can still participate in Army ROTC with these DQs tagged on me. In about 6 days I will be leaving for Cincy to visit Xavier University and do an interview with the AROTC program there. I will talk to them about this predicament and attempt to perdetermine whether I will be able to get medically qualified. From what I hear, DoDMERB is notorious for DQing most of its applicants and that most AROTC cadets come into the program with a waiver or two. Right now I am just doing my shoulder strengthening exercises and stretches in preparation for a follow up with my ortho. I have been doing them for about 3 weeks and have noticed some improvement in my flexibility and no more subluxes.

I'll report back when I get word from Cadet Command on those waivers.

Poetic_Mind signing out...


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 8, 2009)

Hang in there.  You might get the waivers or you might not. Your are one hell of a persistent SOB, which is good. 

Good luck. :)


----------



## Swill (Feb 10, 2009)

x2 what 80-deuce said re: persistence. Keep doing what you're doing. You're on the right path. Some times it's not a straight line. But you're doing right.


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Feb 14, 2009)

I think they will ignore the shoulder issue( since the MRI is clean) and have me go in for another eye exam. The eye doctor was pretty crude. I think it will turn out good though... has to... Enrollment/Scholarship officer at Xavier University guaranteed me a full 4-year scholarship under two conditions: 1.) I get cleared medically and 2.) I come back up in May to confirm that I am going to Xavier.


----------

